# Horns or no horns???



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hey, just wondering if I need to have my boer goat disbudded to show in 
4-H? Any help would be great


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

We don't in Kansas. Check with your Extension Office.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

The wether will probably be disbudded already but I just wanted to check if horns were allowed.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You would have to find out with your 4H group. Everyone is different.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, it is all different. Here FFA can have horns but not 4H.
Just because one group can have horns does not mean the fair will allow them.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I would go on and have it disbudded. We can have horns but people don't and there are shows that frown upon. The only thing here that keeps horns is doe kids and maybe a buck if I have one I'm retaining to show.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Around here they can have horns, but they must be tipped. One show requires that they are not longer than 2 inches, so it is better to just not have horns and be safe.


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

we are selling wethers to 4-H kids they are requiring them to be completely de- horned, but that's in AZ


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Around me the Boers and Pygmies can have horns but not dairy.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Same here.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

It all depends on the area and the fair/show... I recommend checking with your local ext. office and go from there


----------



## SugarBush Farms (Apr 19, 2012)

In my club the only goats allowed to have horns are breeds where it is expressly stated in the breed standards and only breeding stock(Angora, Boer does, etc) market wethers must be disbudded. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

That's silly. Why go to the effort on an animal that's intended for meat? Last year my freezer wether was the only one who kept horns, but I will be leaving them on my breeding stock from now on as well.


----------

